# Oups



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

Hier j’avais une rencontre avec une famille. Les parents arrivent et là je reconnais le monsieur qui la veille a voulu me couper la route et n’a pas apprécié que je ne le laisse pas passer et que je klaxonne ! J’étais engagée vers le rond-point et lui était sur la bretelle de sortie de la nationale avec un cédez le passage. Déjà le taxi devant lui est passé m’obligeant à ralentir. Lui a voulu faire pareil sauf qu’il devait s’arrêter ! Il a failli taper dans ma voiture avec son fourgon et j’avais un accueilli à l’arrière ! Après il a essayé de me doubler sur le rond-point par la gauche alors qu’il prenait la même direction que moi. Il me collait alors que je respectais la limitation. Ensuite je tournais pour rejoindre mon quartier et là je le vois qui me fais des signes comme quoi j’ai mal réagi. Y’a vraiment des tarés ! Donc il se présente chez moi avec sa femme et son enfant et commence à m’enguirlander. Je lui ai dit qu’il était en tort, que s’il ne comprenait pas ça il fallait peut-être envisager de retourner à l’auto-école et que je n’avais pas apprécié qu’il mette en danger un enfant et moi-même, que j’ai été obligée de klaxonner car il arrivait droit sur ma voiture et que s’il n’était pas content avec ça il n’avait qu’à respecter les règles ! C’est fou les gens qui se croient prioritaires, ne font pas attention aux autres, se croient seuls sur la route, ne regardent pas et passent ! Le pire c’est qu’ils ne comprennent même pas pourquoi ils se font klaxonner ! Bref entretien qui n’a pas eu lieu du coup, ça partait mal


----------



## kikine (20 Octobre 2022)

je suis très étonnée que tu n'es pas fait passé l'entretien.....   
au moins tu as évité un employeur totalement irrespectueux et de mauvaise foi... faut voir le bon côté des choses


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

wouah non mais oui c'est dingue des gens comme ça !



question bête : c'est eux ou toi qui avez mis un terme à l'entretien ?


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

Kikine il n’a pas apprécié que je dise qu’on allait en rester là et il a menacé de prévenir la PMI. 😂 je lui ai dit de le faire


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et bien ! Il vous a bien montré son vrai visage aucun doute ! C'est un mal pour un bien finalement. Je plains le collègue qui va être salarié par cet individu ! Quand à la menace de contacter la pmi, on a le droit de ne pas s'engager avec un potentiel employeur quelque en  soit la raison. Sans rire !


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

"" Kikine il n’a pas apprécié que je dise qu’on allait en rester là et il a menacé de prévenir la PMI. 😂 je lui ai dit de le faire""


donc il arrive chez toi en t'enguirlandant et il pense quand même poursuivfre l'entretien !? et bien il est gratiné celui là !!!


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> wouah non mais oui c'est dingue des gens comme ça !
> 
> 
> 
> question bête : c'est eux ou toi qui avez mis un terme à l'entretien ?


Malheureusement les gens ne supportent pas qu’on puisse leur reprocher leur mauvaise conduite et c’est encore pire si c’est un homme et que tu es une femme ( j’ai été poursuivie par un cinglé comme ça jusqu’au parking de Leclerc). C’est moi qui ait mis fin au débat, on aurait pu s’expliquer calmement mais il a été agressif direct. Perso l’autre jour ( j’étais fatiguée avec mon otite) j’ai pris la voie centrale pour tourner à gauche et j’ai pas mis mon clignotant, je me suis fait klaxonnée, j’ai accepté, je suis pas montée en pression


----------



## kikine (20 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Kikine il n’a pas apprécié que je dise qu’on allait en rester là et il a menacé de prévenir la PMI. 😂 je lui ai dit de le faire


c'est une blague??? il arrive en t'engueulant et en plus il croyait vraiment que tu allais accepter de travailler avec lui ??? quel c** !!


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

Kikine admettons que l’entretien aurait eu lieu, ils n’auraient pas donné de suite positive. Il m’a dit que j’étais folle et que mon comportement n’était pas professionnel. En fait je pense qu’il n’admet pas ses torts sur la route, que je le lui fasse remarquer et il se sert de la présence d’un petit dans ma voiture ( qu’il n’avait sans doute pas remarqué) pour me signaler à la PMI. C’est un ensemble. Peut-être qu’au fond de lui il sait qu’il a tort mais qu’il est trop con pour l’admettre ou alors s’il ne réalise pas il est pire que con


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Il aurait été intelligent il n'aurait même pas dû en reparler ou sous le ton de la blague et en reconnaissant ses torts ! donc vous avez bien fait ... j'espère qu'il ne va pas prévenir la PMI à suivre ... en tout cas on a encore le droit de choisir nos contrats ce n'est pas réservé qu'aux futurs PE !!! la bonne blague ... vous avez échappé au pire !!!


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 je ne m’inquiète pas s’il me dénonce à la PMI. C’est lui qui a voulu me couper la route et qui après a eu un comportement dangereux. Justement j’ai fait attention et je suis restée calme


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Octobre 2022)

non mais ou va t'on mdrrr!!! le gars persiste alors que c'est un rdv pour une éventuelle garde non mais ALLOOOOO?!!!!! 

bon c'est pas du ressort de la PMI là mais de l'inspection académique des autos écoles lol 

c'est un sacré hasard quand même!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (20 Octobre 2022)

Alors là quel c.. !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ouf, il ne sera pas votre employeur.


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour quand on dit que le monde est petit. Une relation pro ne peut pas commencer sur cette base , si encore il avait fait profil bas et présenter une excuse ! 
Et en plus il te menace et te traite de folle. Il n'y a pas photo bon débarras . !! Tu as échappé à un employeur borné de mauvaise foi.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

« Il m’a dit que j’étais *folle* et que mon comportement n’était pas professionnel »

Franchement .... 

«  Mr vous partez, vous n’avez pas à m’insulter et de + devant votre enfant ! Bon courage Madame »

Et la porte GRANDE OUVERTE et aussitôt fermée. Hyper dangereux un homme pareil, qu'est-ce que ça doit être chez lui la porte fermée ?!  Je crains LE PIRE


----------



## Ladrine 10 (20 Octobre 2022)

Yen à qui doute de rien
Les mecs en voiture et leur égaux
L'autre il vous insultes et vous devriez gardé son môme 😤
Mais où va la France 🤦


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Ouch', bon ben voilà comment gagner du temps, il était évident que l'entretient ne servait à rien.
Pour tout être humain c'est souvent difficile de reconnaître ses torts, pour un adulte encore plus.
C'est dommage car il ne risque pas de revoir son comportement, du moins si cette mauvaise foi est son vraie sentiment et non une feinte pour ne pas avoir à présenter ses excuses.
Se tromper, y compris sur la route, ça arrive à tout le monde, mais quand on insiste c'est qu'on n'a pas l'intention de l'admettre.

Parti comme ça, impossible de travailler ensemble.

Imaginons un autre dénouement: il serait arrivé et en te reconnaissant aurait présenté ses excuses et même avec un peu d'humour, reconnaissant qu'il était agacé par d'autre chose, l'entretient aurait alors pu se faire? Et si oui, penses tu que tu aurais donné suite? On est d'accord qu'il aurait du sortir les rames pour te démontrer qu'en général il n'est pas cet être agressif qu'il s'est montré au volant, non?!

Moi j'ai eut une fois mon Mari qui rentrait en moto du travail, ça bouchonne, c'est en centre ville, donc il attends sagement derrière les voitures, comme n'importe quel véhicule, sauf que derrière lui une dame très agacée que ça n'avance pas assez vite le klaxonne et l'engueule en lui disant que c'est pas la peine d'être en moto si c'est pour bouchonner les voitures, qu'ils n'avaient qu'à remonter la file, degager de là. Histoire d'être sur qu'il comprenne la voilà qui commence à avancer sa voiture vers sa moto pour l'impressionner. Là il s'est agacé et lui a répondu qu'en moto le code de la route était le même que pour elle et qu'elle n'avait pas interêt à s'amuser à le faire tomber... bref ça a clairement manqué de courtoisie... Sauf qu'il s'est rendue compte le lendemain que c'était la tante d'un de mes accueillis quand elle est venu chercher le Loulou.
J'ai dit à mon Mari que la tante je m'en f... (je ne travaille pas pour elle), que si elle m'en parle ou bien les Parents je saurais quoi répondre.
La loi permet aux motos de faire de la remontée de file dans certains departements testes uniquement sur voies rapides qui disposent d'un terre plein centrale, sans dépasser 50km/h, sans depasser 30km/h de différenciel de vitesse avec les autres usagers, en se plaçant exclusivement entre la 2eme et 3eme file SI les vehicules se décalent pour laisser la place. C'est dire que non remonter une file en ville n'est absolument pas autorisé et donc potentiellement encore plus dangereux. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est motard qu'on doit forcément enfreindre toutes les règles!
Aucun d'eux n'a osé aborder la question... à moins qu'elle n'ait pas reconnu mon Mari casqué?! Peu importe...


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

un jour, une femme a écrit un livre sur un homme qui reconnaissait ses erreurs, il a été placé directement au rayon science fiction   
J'ai été mariée 3 fois et leurs plus grand point commun, c'est de m'accuser quand ils ont tort, vous en connaissez des hommes qui réagissent autrement?
Du coup, tu es certaine de ne pas regretter de ne pas vouloir travailler pour cet employeur merveilleux? 😂😂


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

Chantou bof c’est juste un crétin qui prend ses aises avec le code de la route et ne voit pas le mal à un refus de priorité et ne supporte pas qu’on puisse le lui faire remarquer. J’ai eu peur avant tout car j’avais un petit avec moi dans la voiture et ensuite pour ma jolie golf noire 😂


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et ben @Marine35 , entre ton tympan perforé et ce connard de ex futur parent employeur 🤣 franchement t'as pas de bol en ce moment 😱


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Et ben @Marine35 , entre ton tympan perforé et ce connard de ex futur parent employeur 🤣 franchement t'as pas de bol en ce moment 😱


Ben ouais et en plus je me suis coupée le pouce avec une entaille bien profonde vendredi soir en tranchant le saucisson pour l’apéro 😂 mon mari n’a pas pu m’aider à cause du sang


----------



## assmatzam (20 Octobre 2022)

Dans la vie de tous les jours et surtout dans mon travail je sais faire preuve de patience et j'ai un calme qui résiste à tout épreuve 

Mais alors derrière un volant on ne me reconnaît pas 
Je peux très vite me transformer en une vraie tigresse 
Je n'hésite pas à sortir de la voiture

Dans un cas comme le tiens je n'aurais pas cherché midi à 14h00
Allez oups les abrutis du balai, or de ma vue 

Même pas en rêve je travaille avec lui même avec des excuses


----------



## Dodo2a (20 Octobre 2022)

Et sa femme a réagi comment?


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Dodo2a elle était gênée mais était plutôt du côté de son mari alors qu’elle n’était pas dans le fourgon


----------



## Dodo2a (20 Octobre 2022)

Aucuns regrets alors , next ..


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Sa femme était gênée mais en même temps vu l’énergumène elle n'a pas tellement le choix que de se montrer de son côté à lui.
Quand dans 2, 5 ou 10 ans elle le quiterra (si elle le fait) elle sera la première à dire à qui veut l'entendre combien c'est un grossier personnage, qui devient agressif et de mauvaise foi quand il se trompe.
Mais pour l'instant elle ne peut pas: elle la choisi pour être le Père de son bébé, il faut bien qu'elle ait eut raison de le choisir...


----------



## assmatzam (20 Octobre 2022)

Moi au volant je déchaîne la colère des automobilistes surtout celle des hommes 🤣

J'adore les grosses voitures surtout les allemandes
Nous en avons 2 qui commencent par un P et se termine par un E
C'est une vraie passion que l'on a avec mon mari 
Et une blonde dans un gros bolide je vous dit pas les regards que je me prends quand c'est pas des insultes gratuitement du style Pét.... Ou Sa.... 

Maintenant j'en rigole 
😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Ladrine 10 (20 Octobre 2022)

Ya une dizaine d'année mon fils venait d'avoir son permis et il avait une petite 205 
En sortant de l'IUT une belle côte à monté juste après un rond point
Petite voiture 4 chevaux 4 vitesse avait forcément du mal à se lancer
Un mec derrière lui le collait et faisait des grands signe
Sa n'allait pas assez vite pour lui 
Un peu plus loin sur la route un accident route barré il fallait faire demi tour
Le mec coince mon fils avec sa voiture et décent
Mon fils aussi sauf que quand il a vu mon fils descendre de sa petite voiture il a reculé 
Grosse voiture mais pas téméraire 
Mon fils fait 1m90 et une petite centaine de kilo 
Mon fils l'attrape et le colle à sa voiture
Et là il s'arrête tout de suite
Se monsieur jouait les grosses brute avec ses deux enfants dans la voiture 😱
Quel exemple se Monsieur donne à ses enfants que peut tout régler avec ses points
En tout moi j'étais très fière de mon gamin d'avoir réagi comme ça 😁


----------

